# Old Instructor has past away



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2007)

Today I found out that Chik Le Doung has paased away after 81 glorioua years here on this planet. He was one of my original Instructor from Korea and was a fantastic teacher. He may not be remember as a great fighter but was the greatest instructor I personally had the priveledge to train under. May you rest in  peace and may the  after life be as great as your life was here on earth.
Thank you so much:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## crushing (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 26, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences, Terry:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 26, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 27, 2007)

.:asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2007)

.


----------



## rmclain (Feb 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Today I found out that Chik Le Doung has paased away after 81 glorioua years here on this planet. He was one of my original Instructor from Korea and was a fantastic teacher. He may not be remember as a great fighter but was the greatest instructor I personally had the priveledge to train under. May you rest in peace and may the after life be as great as your life was here on earth.
> Thank you so much:asian:


 
Tell us about Mr. Chik Le Doung .

R. McLain


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Feb 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Feb 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Feb 28, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2007)

.


----------



## kosho (Feb 28, 2007)

My he now rest with the other great master that have passed.
kosho


----------

